# Angel Eyes



## vwdan2 (Oct 26, 2002)

Just a couple of pics of my Angel Eyes kit I just installed, what do you guys think?
























_Modified by vwdan2 at 1:36 AM 8-15-2003_


_Modified by vwdan2 at 1:39 AM 8-15-2003_


----------



## FreddyInAz (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Angel Eyes (vwdan2)*

thats sweet ...do you know if there is anythng for the jetta IV like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (FreddyInAz)*

It looks like the kit will fit the Jetta HIDs, but we need to verify this. We will be doing an install on the units in the next few weeks. Unfortunately after looking at the stock Jetta reflectors, I just don't see how we could do the AEs, the lights aren't really circular so it would be hard to manufacture the eyes to fit it.


----------



## vwdan2 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (chickenbak)*

WOW! 100 views and only 2 posts I thought for sure that you guys would have alot more to say, good or bad c,mon lets hear it. I very happy with the kit and think they look great, the guys at torquesteer.com did a great job on this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## col4bin4u (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (vwdan2)*

that looks awesome....I must now have one of these kits for my jetta.


----------



## vwdan2 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (col4bin4u)*








thanks man, IM chickenback about jetta stuff, or all you jetta owners can swap front ends with a GTI guy and you,ll be set, so then you would have a GETTA
and a JOLF










_Modified by vwdan2 at 1:08 AM 8-21-2003_


----------



## i_ca_rus (Aug 22, 2003)

Where did you buy the angel eyes kit?


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (i_ca_rus)*

http://www.torquesteer.com


----------



## 4dhatch (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Angel Eyes (vwdan2)*



vwdan2 said:


> Just a couple of pics of my Angel Eyes kit I just installed, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## speed8 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Angel Eyes (4dhatch)*








nice


----------



## vwdan2 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (4dhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4dhatch* »_


vwdan2 said:


> Just a couple of pics of my Angel Eyes kit I just installed, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






vwdan2 said:


> Thanks, I,m very pleased with the results of th AE kit, AE,s will look cool on your MK2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LAXIN544 (Aug 31, 2003)

yo where did u get those ive been looking all over for em.


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (LAXIN544)*

http://www.torquesteer.com


----------



## Endemic (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (chickenbak)*

can you use a hyper white bulb with those, make it look similar to the hid on the bimmer??


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (Endemic)*

Are you referring to the kits looking "HID", if that is the case, that is not like BMWs. BMWs have a halogen clear CELIS technology kit, not HID. We do sell hyperwhite (blueish tint) kits though.
http://www.torquesteer.com


----------



## JettaChic20 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Angel Eyes (FreddyInAz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreddyInAz* »_thats sweet ...do you know if there is anythng for the jetta IV like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was thinking the same thing. That definitley looks bad a*s! I was thinking of getting the smoked ecodes for my Jetta, but now that I see these. I dunno







! Oh wait do they have smoked angel eyes? hmmmmm










_Modified by JettaChic20 at 5:58 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## vw_4ever (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Angel Eyes (vwdan2)*

Look's good, me likey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Angel Eyes (vw_4ever)*

meh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_meh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Angel Eyes (chickenbak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenbak* »_









Oh wow, a mk4 driver who doesn't like angel eyes on something that isn't a bmw! He asked for an opinion, I gave it. Don't need any rolling of the eyes from you, chief.


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (germanrox)*

I don't have a problem with your opinion "chief", just didn't like how you put it "chief". Meh,







. I don't need any thumbs down from your, "chief".


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

Too many chiefs, not enough Indians.
I think they look good. Just like most every other "angel eyes" application I've ever seen.
If I wasn't so much of a pansy about breaking the headlight housing seal, I'd do it, too.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Angel Eyes (vwdan2)*

Do you guys have a single 7" AE available? I'm looking for a set for my 64 Beetle.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Angel Eyes (chickenbak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenbak* »_I don't have a problem with your opinion "chief", just didn't like how you put it "chief". Meh,







. I don't need any thumbs down from your, "chief".

Maybe I'll put it another way for you then. I feel its a r!ceboy mod, plain and simple. It's the honda civic Z3 fenders of the lighting world


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (germanrox)*

Everything is rice these days if its not your style, your bad attitude is rice.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Angel Eyes (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Dorkus Malorkus aka "Germanrox"* »_
Gakister: the expression on that cat it just makes my dad 

What the jeebus is this supposed to mean?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Angel Eyes (chickenbak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenbak* »_Everything is rice these days if its not your style, your bad attitude is rice.

That is not true and you know it. Why would someone call Altezza style taillights rice and not these? Same difference man. Plus with mock Celis rings, you take the risk to open up the headlamps and install them. Screw it up and you are out a light and put other drivers and yourself at risk by cutting in 1/2 your light output, assuming you only grenade one lamp. To me, cracking open my headlights to immitate a BMW origonal look is not worth it, and I along with others, consider it rice. If someone likes them, thats fine, people also like to put DTM style wings, Altezza tails, Z3 fenders and R34 skyline look bumpers on their civics.


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (germanrox)*

Yes, and so many others like the styling. The term rice is overused, overplayed, and everytime someone uses it, it reminds me of an acne faced 15 year old that has a chip on his shoulder.
Should we consider deep dish wheels and such "kraut". The term is ridiculous and juvenile to say the least. If you like it, you like it, if you don't you don't. Let rice describe a food, not substantitate your imbecility.
Also, I assume you are also against adding CELIS to the 3 series and older E36 and E39 as well then.










_Modified by chickenbak at 12:35 AM 9-25-2003_


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Angel Eyes (chickenbak)*

it's not called kraut. There is already a word for that, EURO. Euro is also over used, but in different ways from rice. These are rice because of the look its trying to achieve. Euro is like putting brocks and then have them poke out past the fenders and you saying "I'm so euro"


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (germanrox)*

Euro isn't used condescendingly though, so no, there is not already a word for it. Everytime someone uses the word rice, I just want to respond by giving them some clearil wipes to clear up their prevalent acne. Its just amazing how individuals are so resentful these days, it really makes me wonder sometimes.
But you still haven't answered my question, are CELIS on the E36, 46 and 39 rice as well. Or is it not, just because its a Bimmer










_Modified by chickenbak at 1:02 AM 9-25-2003_


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Angel Eyes (chickenbak)*

I would have to say that "Euro" IS used in a condescening matter, but not always. "Rice" is pretty much always derogatory.
Angel eyes on the e46 aren't "ricey" because that is where they originated! Just like a GT-R bumper on a Skyline isn't rice, Supra wings on Supras is totally OK, and Altezza taillights on IS300s are not rice. 
Please see sig for details.
[edit] angel eyes are a little ricey on e36/39 since they are trying to make the car look like something it is not. This is just my opinion. I'm not condemning anyone to a life of suffering because they choose to put angel eyes in their car. To be honest, I think its a joke this is such a heated argument










_Modified by Haiku Master at 7:12 AM 9-25-2003_


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (Haiku Master)*

Angel Eyes originated on the E46, that is sure news to me. It doesn't belong on the E46 anymore than the e36 or e39. I don't get the idea about sharing common aesthetic tastes. Everyone has so much angst at this point it is ridiculous. Many styling cues and ideas have passed from manufacturer to manufacturer and from designer to designer, the assertion that this is "rice" is ridiculous. Are black e-codes "rice" because we don't drive the e-spec VWs? Are euro bumper strips "rice".
Whenever someone doesn't like something, it is automatically "rice". Don't people tire of perpetual idiocy?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Angel Eyes (chickenbak)*

Well if angel eyes didn't originate on the E46, where DID they originate, Captain Angel Eyes?
You are correct! When I dislike something, I often call it "Rice"! I tried to explain how I derive that description in the previous post. I thought this might clear up why people in general consider this product "rice". The fact that you attribute my opinions to idiocy makes you no better than me. If you'd like me to explain in detail precisely how I come to the conclusion that an item is "rice" I'd be happy to write you an autobiography. After all, something as complex as personal taste can't be fully expressed in a 2 line paragraph on a stupid internet discussion forum. See sig for details.
I know you are just defending your product. I have no doubt it is of high quality and it seem well-executed in original post. Just because it is not my thing and I express those views does NOT make me an idiot. Also, "angst" means "fear". So far I haven't seen any expression of fear in this discussion. To be fair, I know you have a sense of humor (see pink lemonade referance in your previous thread re: AE) I wish you luck in your sales and I hope you become more tolerant of others opinions.


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Angel Eyes (Haiku Master)*

Now now, don't insinuate I have no tolerance of other people's opinions, I certainly do, and you are more than welcome to express it as such. The term "rice" just riles me up, I don't attribute your opinions to idiocy, I just think the use of the term "rice" is idiotic. As I stated when this originally started, I don't mind opinions, in fact I wholeheartedly endorse them, even ones that give me negative feedback.
As for the E46, that is the new body 3 series BMW, they have never, don't and won't have the Angel Eye option. As for the E36 that is the previous body 3 series, the E39 is the newer body 5 series (not the E60). I mentioned the E39 even though it comes with the Angel Eyes option, but you still have to crack open your headlight etc if you want to get AEs afterwards.
Oh and angst means apprehension or depression, often used to describe a teenager, you know the chip on the shoulder thing, hence the commonly used phrase "teenage angst". But no matter. I completely respect your opinion, and if you dont' like it, that is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but I guess the use of the term rice is getting ridiculous on this board. Absolutely EVERYTHING is rice, its amazing.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Angel Eyes (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_Well if angel eyes didn't originate on the E46, where DID they originate, Captain Angel Eyes?


They originated on the facelifted 2001 E39. The E46 has never had them from the factory.


----------



## JR Dubhead (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Angel Eyes (PerL)*

Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry......
Regardless... ...vwdan, you're car looks sweet brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

